

How to Crack the Instagram Engagement Code - psychous
http://trackmaven.com/blog/2013/09/the-fortune-500-instagram-report/

======
coldpie
"Instagram is it’s own category of social sharing"

These guys need to hire a copy editor.

Anyway, Instagram baffles me. I don't understand what it offers that Twitter,
Flickr, and Facebook don't each already offer.

The fact that the mobile Twitter app no longer embeds Instagram photos (which
party was responsible for that, anyway?) basically means I haven't viewed an
Instagram photo in over a year. It's simply too much effort to open the link
to view a pithy photo I'm probably not interested in.

Does anybody "get it"?

~~~
ImprovedSilence
Apart from following most of my FB friends on instagram, I like to follow
people who post very very picturesque photos. Pretty stuff basically. This
means I follow quite a few photojournalist types (national geo and the like),
and a surprisingly high percentage of professional "action sports" athletes
(bmx/skateboaders, and ski/snowboarders). My photo stream is GORGEOUS.
Granted, I love photography. And sometimes it's fun to just look at photos of
FB friends and acquaintances, without needing to be on FB with all that other
clutter. Here it is just pictures. And I love it.

